# Operative Laparoscopy with lysis of adhesions...



## immaculatehealth (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

What CPT codes would be used for an "Operative Laparoscopy with Lysis of Adhesions and tubal dye studies?"

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Emmy1260 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lysis of Adhesions: Unable to find a definitive answer, we sent this out to a third party coding/audit firm. The answer we received is that lysis of adhesions is included in any laproscopic procedure, some adhesions are expected. If there are *extensive* adhesions, the surgeon must clearly document the extent and the additional time involved. 

Hysterosalpingography 74740 sounds like your procedure code.


----------



## Thouvenel (Mar 19, 2013)

74740 is for the radiology portion.  Tubal dye hysterosalpingo is 58340 or 58345.


----------

